# [Install] Bootstrap Seg Fault (non resolut)

## zeuss1414

Bonjour, 

je suis en train d'installer gentoo sur un des mes postes et je suis a l'etape du bootstrap. 

Le probleme est qu'il se termine mal par une "Segmentation Fault"

Voici le message : 

```

errors.o ../libiberty/libiberty.a

collect2: ld terminated with signal 11 [Segmentation fault]

make[2]: *** [genpeep] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.3-r6/work/build/gcc'

make[1]: *** [stage3_build] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.3-r6/work/build/gcc'

make: *** [bootstrap-lean] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.3.3-r6 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 568, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

Voici mon make.conf au cas ou ca pourrait vous aider : 

```

USE="X -gtk -gnome kde qt alsa acpi dvd gphoto2 -gtk2 lirc mozilla pda x86 3dnow xmms mmx svga tcpd usb xosd opengl"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.sdv.fr"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

```

Ce n'est pas la premiere gentoo que j'install mais la je ne vois pas du tout d'ou viens le pb.

Sinon j'aurais juste encore une petite question  :

Quel est la difference entre bootstrap.sh et bootstrap-2.6.sh

Merci d'avance.

Zeuss14

----------

## zeuss1414

Personne ne peut m'aider ????   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Quel est ton processeur ?

Il bloque toujours au même endroit ?

T'as essayé de reprendre la compil à l'endroit sur lequel il bloque ?

----------

## zeuss1414

Déja merci de ta reponse car je commencais a croire que personne ne me repondrait.

 *Quote:*   

> Quel est ton processeur ? 

 

Athlon XP 2400+

 *Quote:*   

> Il bloque toujours au même endroit ? 

 

oui

 *Quote:*   

> T'as essayé de reprendre la compil à l'endroit sur lequel il bloque ?

 

oui mais ca ne change rien.

J'ai aussi essayer de lancer bootstrap-2.6.sh a la place de bootstrap.sh mais ca n'a rien changer.

[/quote]

----------

## navidson

tu peux juste copier les qques lignes qui precedent lerreur ?

----------

## zeuss1414

Sans probleme mais pour le moment je n'ai pas le PC sous la main.

Je vous everrai ca se soir

----------

## franky.31

Salut,

J'ai eut le même type deproblème lors de ma première installation de gentoo. C'était un problème de BIOS. Une mise à jour a tout résolu !

Celà dit, tu peux déjà essayer de vérifier ta mémoire avec memtest86, on ne sait jamais.

A+

-- 

Franky

----------

## nuts

euh tu crois qu il faut avoir une variable USE pour le bootstrap?

----------

## zeuss1414

Ben d'apres cette page  il faudrait le faire avant mais bon je vais peu etre essayer sans.

----------

## zeuss1414

Ben d'apres cette page  il faudrait le faire avant mais bon je vais peu etre essayer sans.

----------

## zeuss1414

J'ai essayer sans definir la variable USE et j'obtien la meme erreur.

 Voici le message d'erreur avec cette fois quelque ligne de plus : 

```

 ar  rc ./libgcc.a libgcc/./_muldi3.oS libgcc/./_negdi2.oS libgcc/./_lshrdi3.oS libgcc/./_ashldi3.oS libgcc/./_ashrdi3.oS libgcc/./_cmpdi2.oS libgcc/./_ucmpdi2.oS libgcc/./_floatdidf.oS libgcc/./_floatdisf.oS libgcc/./_fixunsdfsi.oS libgcc/./_fixunssfsi.oS libgcc/./_fixunsdfdi.oS libgcc/./_fixdfdi.oS libgcc/./_fixunssfdi.oS libgcc/./_fixsfdi.oS libgcc/./_fixxfdi.oS libgcc/./_fixunsxfdi.oS libgcc/./_floatdixf.oS libgcc/./_fixunsxfsi.oS libgcc/./_fixtfdi.oS libgcc/./_fixunstfdi.oS libgcc/./_floatditf.oS libgcc/./_clear_cache.oS libgcc/./_trampoline.oS libgcc/./__main.oS libgcc/./_exit.oS libgcc/./_absvsi2.oS libgcc/./_absvdi2.oS libgcc/./_addvsi3.oS libgcc/./_addvdi3.oS libgcc/./_subvsi3.oS libgcc/./_subvdi3.oS libgcc/./_mulvsi3.oS libgcc/./_mulvdi3.oS libgcc/./_negvsi2.oS libgcc/./_negvdi2.oS libgcc/./_ctors.oS libgcc/./_stack_smash_handler.oS libgcc/./_ffssi2.oS libgcc/./_ffsdi2.oS libgcc/./_clz.oS libgcc/./_clzsi2.oS libgcc/./_clzdi2.oS libgcc/./_ctzsi2.oS libgcc/./_ctzdi2.oS libgcc/./_popcount_tab.oS libgcc/./_popcountsi2.oS libgcc/./_popcountdi2.oS libgcc/./_paritysi2.oS libgcc/./_paritydi2.oS libgcc/./_divdi3.oS libgcc/./_moddi3.oS libgcc/./_udivdi3.oS libgcc/./_umoddi3.oS libgcc/./_udiv_w_sdiv.oS libgcc/./_udivmoddi4.oS libgcc/./_eprintf.oS libgcc/./_bb.oS libgcc/./__gcc_bcmp.oS

 if [ -f ranlib ] || ( [ i686-pc-linux-gnu = i686-pc-linux-gnu ] && [ -f /usr/bin/ranlib -o -f /bin/ranlib ] ) ; then \

   ranlib ./libgcc.a ; \

   else true; fi;

   mv libgcc/./tmp-libgcc.map libgcc/./libgcc.map

   ./xgcc -B./ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -O2  -DIN_GCC    -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -isystem ./include  -fPIC -DHAVE_SYSLOG -g -DHAVE_GTHR_DEFAULT -DIN_LIBGCC2 -D__GCC_FLOAT_NOT_NEEDED  -D_LIBC_PROVIDES_SSP_ -shared -nodefaultlibs -Wl,--soname=libgcc_s.so.1 -Wl,--version-script=libgcc/./libgcc.map -o libgcc_s.so.1   libgcc/./_muldi3.o libgcc/./_negdi2.o libgcc/./_lshrdi3.o libgcc/./_ashldi3.o libgcc/./_ashrdi3.o libgcc/./_cmpdi2.o libgcc/./_ucmpdi2.o libgcc/./_floatdidf.o libgcc/./_floatdisf.o libgcc/./_fixunsdfsi.o libgcc/./_fixunssfsi.o libgcc/./_fixunsdfdi.o libgcc/./_fixdfdi.o libgcc/./_fixunssfdi.o libgcc/./_fixsfdi.o libgcc/./_fixxfdi.o libgcc/./_fixunsxfdi.o libgcc/./_floatdixf.o libgcc/./_fixunsxfsi.o libgcc/./_fixtfdi.o libgcc/./_fixunstfdi.o libgcc/./_floatditf.o libgcc/./_clear_cache.o libgcc/./_trampoline.o libgcc/./__main.o libgcc/./_exit.o libgcc/./_absvsi2.o libgcc/./_absvdi2.o libgcc/./_addvsi3.o libgcc/./_addvdi3.o libgcc/./_subvsi3.o libgcc/./_subvdi3.o libgcc/./_mulvsi3.o libgcc/./_mulvdi3.o libgcc/./_negvsi2.o libgcc/./_negvdi2.o libgcc/./_ctors.o libgcc/./_stack_smash_handler.o libgcc/./_ffssi2.o libgcc/./_ffsdi2.o libgcc/./_clz.o libgcc/./_clzsi2.o libgcc/./_clzdi2.o libgcc/./_ctzsi2.o libgcc/./_ctzdi2.o libgcc/./_popcount_tab.o libgcc/./_popcountsi2.o libgcc/./_popcountdi2.o libgcc/./_paritysi2.o libgcc/./_paritydi2.o libgcc/./_divdi3.o libgcc/./_moddi3.o libgcc/./_udivdi3.o libgcc/./_umoddi3.o libgcc/./_udiv_w_sdiv.o libgcc/./_udivmoddi4.o  libgcc/./unwind-dw2.o libgcc/./unwind-dw2-fde-glibc.o libgcc/./unwind-sjlj.o libgcc/./unwind-c.o -lc && rm -f libgcc_s.so && ln -s libgcc_s.so.1 libgcc_s.so

   collect2: ld terminated with signal 11 [Segmentation fault]

   make[3]: *** [libgcc_s.so] Error 1

   make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.3-r6/work/build/gcc'

   make[2]: *** [libgcc.a] Error 2

   make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.3-r6/work/build/gcc'

   make[1]: *** [stage2_build] Error 2

   make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.3-r6/work/build/gcc'

   make: *** [bootstrap-lean] Error 2

   !!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.3.3-r6 failed.

   !!! Function src_compile, Line 568, Exitcode 2

   !!! (no error message)

   
```

----------

## fafounet

Ouais surement probleme de memoire. Pendant ta compil lance un free pour voir si tu serais pas sature par hasard. Et puis aussi le memtest86

----------

## Hadri

Pourtant il a dit qu'il avait le même problème au même endroit, ça exclu le problème de mémoire non ? ou alors saturé à la limite.

Je crois que c'est ton ld qui merde, t'as cherché de ce coté là ?

----------

## neysx

 *Hadri wrote:*   

> Pourtant il a dit qu'il avait le même problème au même endroit, ça exclu le problème de mémoire non ? ou alors saturé à la limite. ?

 Oui, mais ça ne plante pas au même endroit. Quand une compilation part en vrille sur un segfault à des endroits différents, le toute première chose à tester est la mémoire et le matos en général.

À propos, pourquoi -O3 ? Ce n'est pas par hasard que -O2 est mis par défaut. -O3 ne devrait s'utiliser que pour des paquets dont on sait qu'ils en bénéficieront, sinon, mieux vaut un -O2. En plus, la compilation va un peu plus vite.

[Perso]

J'ai arrêté de triturer mes CFLAGS il y a longtemps. C'est sûr qu'on peut gagner quelques pourcents de performance, mais à quel prix ! Quand une compilation plante, il faut réessayer. Quand un programme plante, on se demande si on n'a pas été trop agressif. Bref, je préfère perdre ces quelques pourcents et avoir un système très stable. En plus, j'aime pas éteindre ou rebooter mes machines  :Wink: 

[/Perso]

----------

## zeuss1414

Depuis que j'utilise gentoo j'ai tjrs mis le flags -03 et ca ne m'a jamais posé de problème.

En ce qui concerne les testes la memoire je veux bien essayer mais je n'ai jamais fait ca et je ne vois pas trop en quoi ca va m'aider a trouver le problème.

----------

## zeuss1414

Depuis que j'utilise gentoo j'ai tjrs mis le flags -03 et ca ne m'a jamais posé de problème.

En ce qui concerne les testes la memoire je veux bien essayer mais je n'ai jamais fait ca et je ne vois pas trop en quoi ca va m'aider a trouver le problème.

----------

## zeuss1414

Depuis que j'utilise gentoo j'ai tjrs mis le flags -03 et ca ne m'a jamais posé de problème.

En ce qui concerne les testes la memoire je veux bien essayer mais je n'ai jamais fait ca et je ne vois pas trop en quoi ca va m'aider a trouver le problème.

----------

## zeuss1414

Depuis que j'utilise gentoo j'ai tjrs mis le flags -03 et ca ne m'a jamais posé de problème.

En ce qui concerne les testes la memoire je veux bien essayer mais je n'ai jamais fait ca et je ne vois pas trop en quoi ca va m'aider a trouver le problème.

----------

## zeuss1414

Depuis que j'utilise gentoo j'ai tjrs mis le flags -03 et ca ne m'a jamais posé de problème.

En ce qui concerne les testes la memoire je veux bien essayer mais je n'ai jamais fait ca et je ne vois pas trop en quoi ca va m'aider a trouver le problème.

----------

## neysx

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> Depuis que j'utilise gentoo j'ai tjrs mis le flags -03 et ca ne m'a jamais posé de problème.
> 
> En ce qui concerne les testes la memoire je veux bien essayer mais je n'ai jamais fait ca et je ne vois pas trop en quoi ca va m'aider a trouver le problème.

 C'est pas la peine de le dire cinq fois.

C'est pas la peine de le dire cinq fois.

C'est pas la peine de le dire cinq fois.

C'est pas la peine de le dire cinq fois.

C'est pas la peine de le dire cinq fois.

Je suppose que tu seras d'accord de corriger les ebuilds qui ne filtrent pas correctement le -O3 et que tu assureras le support aux utilisateurs qui rencontrent des problèmes à cause de ce flag ?

Si ça marche pour toi, tant mieux, mais ça ne veut pas dire que ça marche pour tout le monde, ni que les performances globales de ton système sont meilleures. Ce qui est sûr, c'est que tes compilations prennent plus de temps.  :Wink: 

En ce qui concerne ton problème, c'est un exemple typique de problème matériel dans plus de 80% des cas, souvent du côté de la mémoire et 99% des utilisateurs contestent cela au début et se ravisent ensuite. Parfois, même memtest de détecte pas de problème, et pourtant...

Bonne chance.

----------

## zeuss1414

Ok je vais essayer de voir de ce coté la. 

Pour les postes multiplies ce n'est pas fait expret à mon avis c'est mon navigateur qui à deconnée.

Je vais essayer de tester sans le -O3 et si ca marche toujours pas je regarderai du coté de la mémoire. 

Au fait j'avais oublier de préciser que j'ai lancer les instalation à partir d'un knoppix et qu'au niveau materiel j'avais : 

- Athlon XP 2400+

- MSI K7N2G-L (VGA - LAN - AUDIO)

Merci pour vos réponses.

----------

## zeuss1414

J'ai regarder avec free ce qu'il se passait pendant la compilation et apparemment la memoire ne satture pas. 

En ce qui concerne memtest je lai lancer et il a tourner pendant environ 1h jusqu'a ce que je le coupe et apparement il n'a pas eu de probleme.

Je vois vraiment plus quoi faire. Si ca continue je pense que je vais partir d'un stage 2   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## dyurne

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> En ce qui concerne memtest je lai lancer et il a tourner pendant environ 1h jusqu'a ce que je le coupe et apparement il n'a pas eu de probleme.

 

si je puis me permettre : "memtest est une bouze".

J'ai passé pendant un long moment sur une installation récalcitrante de gentoo, avec comme toi une segmentation fault.

J'ai d'abord pensé à la mémoire, j'ai lancé memtest et il ne m'a rien trouvé.

Je me suis ensuite orienté vers un problème de configuration et en désespoir de cause je me suis tapé la page man de gcc (8964 lignes).

Pour finir c'était bien un problème de mémoire, je m'en suis rendu compte en mettant mes barettes une par une et en relançant la compilation à chaque fois.

Moralité : ce petit test m'a pris 10 minutes et j'ai trouvé ma solution tout de suite, memtest m'a pris une nuit et ne m'a rien trouvé.

----------

## zeuss1414

ben ecoute moi on m'a conseiller memtest plus haut alors j'ai simplement  essayer ...

De toute facon je n'ai qu'une seule barrette de 512 donc je peux pas faire ton test   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## neysx

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> ben ecoute moi on m'a conseiller memtest plus haut alors j'ai simplement  essayer ...
> 
> De toute facon je n'ai qu'une seule barrette de 512 donc je peux pas faire ton test  

 On aurait pu (dû) te dire que memtest ne trouve pas toujours de problème même quand il y en a un et qu'une heure de test, c'est un peu court. Quand memtest te trouve une erreur, tu sais, quand il n'en trouve pas, tu n'en sais pas plus.

Dommage que tu ne puisses pas changer ta mémoire ou enlever une barrette. Si elle est encore sous garantie, rapporte-la et dis que tu as des erreurs lors de grosses compilations et que memtest t'a trouvé une erreur après 20 heures de test. Avec un peu de chance...

Je sais que c'est difficile à croire, mais j'ai vu beaucoup de cas similaires, je l'ai vécu moi-même avec une machine qui était capable d'uptimes importants avec des distribs binaires, et pourtant le problème était bien là.

----------

## zeuss1414

donc a ton avis ca viendrais de la memoire c'est ca ???

Si je commence au stage 2 est ce que tu penses que ca contournera le problème ???

----------

## dyurne

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> Si je commence au stage 2 est ce que tu penses que ca contournera le problème ???

 

nan.

Une solution des plus immondes et de transformer ta gentoo en distribution exclusivement binaire, mais tu perds tous ses interets.

la solution la plus accessible est de squatter une barette en état de marche (même de 256mo) d'un pote pour vérifier que ton problème vient de ta mémoire.

----------

## zeuss1414

Finalement j'ai tester avec une autre ram et je n'ai pas eu de problème. Maintenant je me pose une question  :

Est ce que le problème vient de la barrette que j'ai ou du model (marque) ???

Car si je demande un remplacement de la ram et qu'il me donne la meme marque si ca vient de la marque de la ram j'aurais pas avancer ...

Vous en pensez koi ???

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

je pence tout simplement qu'il s'agit de ta barrete de ram qui était deffectueuse tout simplement , moi par exemple je fais tourner gentoo sans problême avec une barrette de ram Noname 512 mo DDR et ca passe sans problême donc personnellement je ne pence pas que cela soit en rapport avec la marque , aprés peut être que je me trompe....

----------

## dyurne

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> Est ce que le problème vient de la barrette que j'ai ou du model (marque) ??? 

 

Normalement ça vient de ta barrette. Si une marque faisait toujours des barettes défectueuses elle n'existerait plus. 

Si tu as acheté cette barette il y a moins de 7 jours tu peux la rapporter sans problèmes et sans explications, on te remboursera.

Par contre tu risques d'avoir un problème si elle est plus ancienne, il faudrait qu'elle soit encore sous garantie et prouver qu'elle est défectueuse.

bon courage.

----------

## zeuss1414

Elle a moins d'un ans donc je pense que ca devrait etre bon, en plus c'est une petite boite que je connais bien. 

Je vais les appeler ce soir je pense

----------

